# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Liceu Linguistik Inkus

## adelina

Pershendetje!!
Une jam Adela dhe kam bere dy vitet e para tek INKUSI!!
Nqs me njihni kjo eshte adresa e imellit :<adela83tr@yahoo.co.uk>

----------

